# Melanochromis ?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i want to know if i am able to keep a couple Melanochromis johanni Maingano and some Melanochromis auratus in the same tank? like 5 maingano, 2 auratus, 2 yellow lab, 1 white lab ?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldn't. It's too easy for them to crossbreed for one. And if the biggest tank (the 40) is where they are going, it's too small for them. Melanochromis are EXTREMELY aggressive. I couldn't even keep two male johanniis in a 90g tank. The one male just about killed the other. BTW, M. johannii maingano is not a johannii (aka electric blue johannii). It's actually M. cyaneorhabdos.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

are the johanni maingano more aggressive than demasoni ?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I would tend to think they'd both be pretty aggressive and I wouldn't go for either in a 40g.


----------

